# Bloody stools



## Wagnbonesman (9 mo ago)

For the last few days we have woken up to lots of tiny, runny, bloody poos dotted all over the lounge. Dexter (8 months) quite often poos overnight but *always* on his puppy pad and always solid/formed. This morning we found some that looked like pure blood, quite a small 'dollop' but obviously not a good sign. We are taking him to the vets tomorrow but they always seem to palm us off with antibiotics no matter what his symptoms. He has been ok in himself just a little off his food, I've read cockapoos can have allergy issues with food.. could that cause these problems? He is all up to date with jabs/worming/flea treatments.


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Wagnbonesman said:


> For the last few days we have woken up to lots of tiny, runny, bloody poos dotted all over the lounge. Dexter (8 months) quite often poos overnight but *always* on his puppy pad and always solid/formed. This morning we found some that looked like pure blood, quite a small 'dollop' but obviously not a good sign. We are taking him to the vets tomorrow but they always seem to palm us off with antibiotics no matter what his symptoms. He has been ok in himself just a little off his food, I've read cockapoos can have allergy issues with food.. could that cause these problems? He is all up to date with jabs/worming/flea treatments.


Hi there we've had the same problem 3 times over the time we've had Coco she's 18mpnths now the first time I panicked but she was still lively within herself n I gave her chicken n rice for a good few days n they vet gave us promax to settle her stomach which worked X phone the vet n ask for advise the last twice it's happened they've just said to come down n pick up promax give chicken n rice smaller amounts more often and make sure she's drinking n if she gets worse bring her back X but she's always been fine on a few days after that X hope wee Dexter's ok if he's lively within himself n eatin a wee bit n drinkin he'll be fine X it's a worry when there not well he's prob picked something up on his walk or ate somethin he shouldn't have while out on his walk X Get well soon Dexter


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Small amounts of blood can mean just a poorly belly and it can easily be from something they have eaten in pups cases. If you get more frequent cases it may be something else such as pancreatitis or irritable bowel disease. It might be worth trying a change of diet to see if things improve.

If you get a bigger amount of bloody poo it can be HGE and that is much more serious and life threatening and means an immediate trip to the vets. 

Molly has had lots of gastro issues ever since I have had her and we have done several trips to emergency vets overnight


----------



## Wagnbonesman (9 mo ago)

Thank you, we started him on chicken and rice today and he was very keen to eat it! Hopefully that will start to settle his tummy


----------

